# Offered a free HR20/21 last night



## msmith (Apr 23, 2002)

I have an owned HR10-250. Last September I took an old Sony HD200 out of service, and got 2 HR20's for $99 plus shipping.

Last night I got a call from DirecTV. They were offering a free swap of my HR10-250 for a new DVR that would get all 72 HD channels. I let the caller look up my account. She still offered the swap. I declined (I really don't need 3 DVRs), but I told her that I had paid towards the new DVR's last fall and if she wanted to give me credits to offset that I would be happy to accept them. She said that she was only authorized to do the swap but that she'd put a message into "the office" and see if they would help me.

I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

Do you have one of the sports packages on your account?

Just trying to figure out why you got "the call".


----------



## msmith (Apr 23, 2002)

No sports package. I just have Total Choice +, HBO, HD Access, HD Access Rob-You-Blind-Extra


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

msmith said:


> No sports package. I just have Total Choice +, HBO, HD Access, HD Access Rob-You-Blind-Extra


 

Hmmm...thanks. There was a post in another forum saying they were calling all of the sports package people to get them upgraded to the new box. I know there are a few other targeted upgrade areas, but I thought they were mainly west coast.


----------



## borgec (Jan 22, 2007)

I got the call too about 2 weeks ago. They swapped out my last HD Tivo. 

My package is Premier & HD Extra and I'm in NJ....If that info helps


----------



## Tallgntlmn (Jun 8, 2007)

Did they have callerID turned on when they called? I never answer anonymous calls but this is one I might be interested in. The main reason is my D-TiVo is doing the freezing/rebooting again. I'm kind of wondering if it is a call I would even answer.

I do subscribe to NFLST and know I am missing out on features because of my SD-DVR40. But damn, I would hate to lose my DLB when it comes to NFLST. I haven't gotten a call yet that I know of.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Is there anyone who has an HR10-250 *and* has an HR20 or HR21 who has taken DIRECTV up on the "free" offer and swapped the HR10 for an HR2X?

I'm just curious if when you say YES on the phone, and the back-end comparisons are made, if DIRECTV cancels the order (you're not eligible because you already have an HR2X), or lets it go through ...


----------



## minorthr (Mar 18, 2003)

Drew2k said:


> Is there anyone who has an HR10-250 *and* has an HR20 or HR21 who has taken DIRECTV up on the "free" offer and swapped the HR10 for an HR2X?
> 
> I'm just curious if when you say YES on the phone, and the back-end comparisons are made, if DIRECTV cancels the order (you're not eligible because you already have an HR2X), or lets it go through ...


I have an hr10-250 and an hr20-700. I have been getting calls from D* regarding the swap for about a week. They seem to call everyday. Everyday I tell them I'll think about it. I never received a swap in the past. So if I did accept and they then canceled the order I'd be pretty pissed. Also I have no sports packs or premium package but I am out of my contract.


----------



## PAJeep (Mar 8, 2008)

Drew2k said:


> Is there anyone who has an HR10-250 *and* has an HR20 or HR21 who has taken DIRECTV up on the "free" offer and swapped the HR10 for an HR2X?
> 
> I'm just curious if when you say YES on the phone, and the back-end comparisons are made, if DIRECTV cancels the order (you're not eligible because you already have an HR2X), or lets it go through ...


I signed up with Directv in February after about a 3 year hiatus and in the initial sign up got the $99 HD-DVR and an old HR10-250 activated. I received a call last week saying I was eligible for a free HD upgrade (Dish and new HDDVR for free). I explained that I already have the new dish and a HD-DVR but I would gladly add another. I was put on hold for about 3 minutes and when the CSR returned I was told I am no longer eligible and they ended the call. Almost


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

msmith said:


> No sports package. I just have Total Choice +, HBO, HD Access, HD Access Rob-You-Blind-Extra


Rob-You-Blind-Extra.....
Yeah that $5 more per month made me have to file for bankruptcy.


If it's "Rob-You-Blind-Extra" to you why do pay for it ?


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

glennb said:


> If it's "Rob-You-Blind-Extra" to you why do pay for it ?


Good point. If I had that major an issue with it, which I don't, I'd opt out.

Hey DIREC*TV*, where's my call? As long as you let me carry over my Lifetime DVR Service, I'll retire my TiVos so I can get full HD channels on all my DVRs.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Is there anyone who has an HR10-250 *and* has an HR20 or HR21 who has taken DIRECTV up on the "free" offer and swapped the HR10 for an HR2X?
> 
> I'm just curious if when you say YES on the phone, and the back-end comparisons are made, if DIRECTV cancels the order (you're not eligible because you already have an HR2X), or lets it go through ...


I think I know at least one person in this position...


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Is there anyone who has an HR10-250 *and* has an HR20 or HR21 who has taken DIRECTV up on the "free" offer and swapped the HR10 for an HR2X?
> 
> I'm just curious if when you say YES on the phone, and the back-end comparisons are made, if DIRECTV cancels the order (you're not eligible because you already have an HR2X), or lets it go through ...


I just did this a couple of weeks ago. I already had the HR20-100 and got a cust svc survey call and the CSR noticed that I had an owned HR10 and asked if I would like to upgrade to the HR21 for FREE (no shipping nothing). Said sure, even ordered the AM21 at the same time and got both on the same day. Got to keep the HR10.


----------



## 69hokie (Sep 23, 2006)

I had the call about two months ago. Even though I already had HR20's, they swapped an HR21 for my HR10-250 at no cost. They wouldn't ship it but had an installer deliver it and would have set it up except for me wanting to do that myself. When I offered the istaller the HR10-250 as D* had said he would take it, he said he didn't want it so I still have it albeit unplugged and out of service. Memory tells me that there were several threads about this D* activity about two months ago.


----------



## jdouglas2000 (Jul 7, 2007)

My HR20-100S had a failed LNB input (oddly enough it appeared right after the automatic upgrade to the National Release from the end of April. I was out of town, and came home to a locked up DVR unit. Got it working again, but it showed an error message when tuning to HD channels. "Searching for signal in Sat 2". But HBO HD and ESPN HD worked. No others. Then also got a call about needing to upgrade for the NFL Sunday Ticket. So got the newest slimline dish with five LNB's as well.

I like the new HR21. Now if it only had "Dual Line Buffers"

D* replaced the unit with a new solid black face HR21-700 DVR. So far it seems to be a very good unit.


----------



## jet75080 (Jan 7, 2007)

msmith said:


> I have an owned HR10-250. Last September I took an old Sony HD200 out of service, and got 2 HR20's for $99 plus shipping.
> 
> Last night I got a call from DirecTV. They were offering a free swap of my HR10-250 for a new DVR that would get all 72 HD channels. I let the caller look up my account. She still offered the swap. I declined (I really don't need 3 DVRs), but I told her that I had paid towards the new DVR's last fall and if she wanted to give me credits to offset that I would be happy to accept them. She said that she was only authorized to do the swap but that she'd put a message into "the office" and see if they would help me.
> 
> I'm not holding my breath.


I got the call and took the offer since i am not going back to cable. Installer showed up did not have the new dish nor the replacement for my HR10-250, tho they did have the one to replace the HR20. Long story short they replaced both and at no cost, but a 2yr extension on my plan. It was up anyway. NOW what do i do with the HR10-250? Can i use it as a receiver for ATAS? How can i get the local signals in without DTV activation? Or does someone need a working one? If so send me a pvt message or post here how it can be used stand alone. TIA


----------



## drill (Jun 28, 2006)

jet75080 said:


> I got the call and took the offer since i am not going back to cable. Installer showed up did not have the new dish nor the replacement for my HR10-250, tho they did have the one to replace the HR20. Long story short they replaced both and at no cost, but a 2yr extension on my plan. It was up anyway. NOW what do i do with the HR10-250? Can i use it as a receiver for ATAS? How can i get the local signals in without DTV activation? Or does someone need a working one? If so send me a pvt message or post here how it can be used stand alone. TIA


yes you can still use the HR10-250 as an ATSC (OTA) tuner. rerun initial setup, and choose antenna only. you can't record, but dual 30 minute buffers and trickplay works. i know this because i am doing it on my mine. i do not have it connected to a sat dish.

i have read that if you connect the receiver to a sat dish, that you can get guide data too without the DVR being activated. i haven't tried this, so can't confirm.


----------



## jet75080 (Jan 7, 2007)

drill said:


> yes you can still use the HR10-250 as an ATSC (OTA) tuner. rerun initial setup, and choose antenna only. you can't record, but dual 30 minute buffers and trickplay works. i know this because i am doing it on my mine. i do not have it connected to a sat dish.
> 
> i have read that if you connect the receiver to a sat dish, that you can get guide data too without the DVR being activated. i haven't tried this, so can't confirm.


 oh how do you get it to scan the antenna for off air.. i tried and it wants DTV all the time, i can play back that what was recorded but cant see OTA signals like i did.


----------



## drill (Jun 28, 2006)

jet75080 said:


> oh how do you get it to scan the antenna for off air.. i tried and it wants DTV all the time, i can play back that what was recorded but cant see OTA signals like i did.


you have to rerun the initial setup. if the HR10-250 thinks you have a sat dish, it will not let you get to live tv unless it can find the sat signal. so you have to tell it not to look for the sat signal.

i can't recall exactly what its called ... maybe guided setup or something like that. its in the menu's somewhere. maybe with the reset options where you can clear and delete everything or just season passes and ToDos.

when you run the initial setup, it gives 3 options
1) directv only
2) directv + OTA antenna
3) OTA only

choose OTA only.

its in there somewhere, i just did this a few weeks ago.


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Is there anyone who has an HR10-250 *and* has an HR20 or HR21 who has taken DIRECTV up on the "free" offer and swapped the HR10 for an HR2X?
> 
> I'm just curious if when you say YES on the phone, and the back-end comparisons are made, if DIRECTV cancels the order (you're not eligible because you already have an HR2X), or lets it go through ...


I initially got a HR20-700 in October 2006 for the TV in my family room. In October 2007, I bought a new plasma for the bedroom, so I called to see what kind of deal I could get on another HR2x. They told me it would cost me "absolutely nothing" and sent me a HR20-100. There was no mention of my HR10-250. Early last month I called and told them I'd like to replace my HR10-250 with another HR2x and I was told that I had already exercised that option when I received the HR20-100. Huh? That wasn't even part of the conversation at the time. Now they won't sell me another one for less than the current $199 price.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Is there anyone who has an HR10-250 *and* has an HR20 or HR21 who has taken DIRECTV up on the "free" offer and swapped the HR10 for an HR2X?
> 
> I'm just curious if when you say YES on the phone, and the back-end comparisons are made, if DIRECTV cancels the order (you're not eligible because you already have an HR2X), or lets it go through ...


They usually let it go through.
For example, if you retail purchased an HR2*, they'd still swap your HR10-250.


----------



## GregZ (May 27, 2008)

CJTE said:


> They usually let it go through.
> For example, if you retail purchased an HR2*, they'd still swap your HR10-250.


I just went through this with D* today. I was told 4 weeks ago by a D*
rep that I qualified for a free upgrade for my hr10-250. When I called
today to arrange for my upgrade, first I was told that it would cost $50.00
to upgrade, then when the rep tried to enter it into the system, she told
me that I would have to pay $199 on my visa to upgrade but they would 
credit my account $149. I asked to speak to a supervisor who then told
me I didn't qualify for any upgrade because I already had an HR21.
When I told them I had purchased the HR21 for $299 (November Price)
At BB to replace an old SD receiver and never knew about a free upgrade
offer at the time, I received no pity. I was told that I disqualified myself from
the free upgrade offer by purchasing an HD-DVR. If I had upgraded my
HR10-250 first and then purchased the new HD-DVR I would have two
HR21's for the price of one. Instead I will have to pay for any and all
HR21's that I need including the one to replace my HR10-250.


----------

